

Shortmail — a new kind of mail - lovamova
http://shortmail.com/

======
arkitaip
It sounds interesting but I never looked at email and thought that there is a
problem with people writing to much, that attachments are a problem or that I
don't need folders to organize my email. Also, I use Gmail and its spam
detection is superb: nothing gets passed it.

I'm curious to know if and how the product team market tested the idea.

------
jabo
A walk through or screen shots of the product on the home page, would help. I
wouldn't give my twitter handle to an app that I have no clue of what it does.

------
skarayan
Will there be integration with current email servers? What happens if someone
sends a "long" email or attachment from their gmail address to shortmail?

